

Seeking feedback on a new site idea: HowIUse.it - jaxn
http://jaxn.org/article/how-i-use-it

======
jaxn
I would have posted it as an "Ask NH:" post, but I had already posted about
it.

The short of it is a site for sharing HOW to use software / services. Similar
to <http://iusethis.com> but for people to share the ways that actually
integrate these services / tools into their workflow / lives.

I also think it would be a great place for developers to share how they intend
for their product to be used. Other people can comment and provide feedback.

